# Police patrolling foreclosed properties in Phoenix ?



## ziggyluscious (Jan 23, 2009)

hey all,

I've landed in Phoenix now and met a cool train hopper here.
We were talking about squatting in the Phoenix area and he said the
police had gotten powers now to check/patrol foreclosed properties
for squatters.

Says they get a list of properties and can have legal access
to go into said properties on a daily basis.

Anyone know if this is true ??


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know about Phoenix, but the banks can give them legal power in the states to do that. I do foreclosure work out here. In theory it's breaking and entering and criminal tresspassing. Basically a get out of town ticket. Ur down in the maricopa, pink underware/tent jail town though!


----------

